# Player looking for an online game



## Yeoman (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi all, 

I've been involved in a bunch of good PbP games here, and I'm looking to get in on more. Or any type of online game really. I'm a mix of combat and rp gamer, if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

dp, that's what you get from posting from a mobile platform


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

there is a recruiting thread in the Playing the Game Talking the Talk forum. The same forum also sometimes has individual threads. 

Wizards and RPG.net also have similar boards. 
PbP can be really awesome. But like any gaming it's all about the group.


----------

